# Black furries?



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

Any black furries?


----------



## Inzoreno (May 28, 2016)

I know there's Zabu the Sergal


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

I do know there are Bad Dragons, but not sure if there are black wolves. I'd have to say there is


----------



## Zipline (May 28, 2016)

My fur has some black in it but mostly orange. 





But  cereal, I have only every heard of one black "furry" and they were one of the background people in a furry video. They seem pretty rare.


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Yaruzaru (May 28, 2016)

Yes we are rare, feels just like when i went to Salute and saw only one other black person. Too busy being black i guess.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

The furry fandom; One of the few places where finding a black person is like reading a "Where's Waldo" book :U


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

White power rulez!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> White power rulez!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> what, did the truth hurt your feelings? too bad only White people are allowed to have them.


I can indeed confirm there is a form of discrimination being involved within your words, sir.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Oh my God! A negro male has the most likes! This can't be! I demand a re-vote, cos he obviously stole them all!!


Racist Spahkledag!!  D:


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Racist Spahkledag!!  D:



It's a free country, I can think whatever I want


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> It's a free country, I can think whatever I want


Yeah, but being a dick about it isn't polite in the slightest, sir


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Yeah, but being a dick about it isn't polite in the slightest, sir



Yes, I'm very rude


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Yes, I'm very rude


Take ya rudeness somewhere else then


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Take ya rudeness somewhere else then



How dare you give me orders!?


----------



## Storok (May 28, 2016)

*Jay-Z ft. Kanye West - Ni**as In Fursuits*
Preorder NOW !!!


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> White power rulez!



Whiye power... Is just a white light... That when you focus ot to a prism... You get all the colors of the rainbow... So without the help of every other color. There would be no white... 


... Meaning all races have bred with whites already. Get over it


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> Whiye power... Is just a white light... That when you focus ot to a prism... You get all the colors of the rainbow... So without the help of every other color. There would be no white...



True, white combines the strength of every color out there, therefore white is the best. And now let me ask you, what does a black color have? Nothing. lol


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> True, white combines the strength of every color out there, therefore white is the best. And now let me ask you, what does a black color have? Nothing. lol



Wut have i done... Light spectrum conversation at near 5am... A bit of weed and we can start getting philosophical B)


----------



## modfox (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> !


i am sure you would LOVE johannesburg then


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> Wut have i done... Light spectrum conversation at near 5am... A bit of weed and we can start getting philosophical B)



nuu nuu don't worry, as long as you're white, we can be the best friends ever


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> nuu nuu don't worry, as long as you're white, we can be the best friends ever



Orale hermano, you mean i can be compadres with a gringo? I like that B)


----------



## modfox (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> nuu nuu don't worry, as long as you're white, we can be the best friends ever


why the racisim


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> nuu nuu don't worry, as long as you're white, we can be the best friends ever



What beer should I bring to our next carne asada? Tecate or pacifico?


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> What beer should I bring to our next carne asada? Tecate or pacifico?



So you're a Mexican? Well I don't know, I could give it a shot. I don't have anything against them.



modfox said:


> why the racisim



idk I guess it's because I have never been introduced to other races other than white Christians when I was a pup.


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> whatever 12 year old bs



To use the cliche, does your mom know your're out? Because the more I see your posts, the more you sound like some bitter little child, grasping at straws to gain attention. I'm not trying to play SJW or anything, but you know what? Good manners cost nothing, yet you can never seem to afford them. Grow a set of balls, or tits, or whatever else might make you act a bit more mature.

But listen, 'lil baby sweet-cheeks: Do yourself a favor. Do me a favor. Do everyone a favor: Grow up.


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

Simo said:


> To use the cliche, does your mom know your're out? Because the more I see your posts, the more you sound like some bitter little child, grasping at straws to gain attention. I'm not trying to play SJW or anything, but you know what? Good manners cost nothing, yet you can never seem to afford them. Grow a set of balls, or tits, or whatever else might make you act a bit more mature.
> 
> But listen, 'lil baby sweet-cheeks: Do yourself a favor. Do me a favor. Do everyone a favor: Grow up.



Nope 

Anyway, sorry I might have taken it too far. I'm not a racist, but I like my own race more than others and I sometimes like to make it obvious just for the lulz


----------



## Storok (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Anyway, sorry I might have taken it too far. I'm not a racist, but I like my own race more than others and I sometimes like to make it obvious just for the lulz


i knew it... furries are cancer they are mean and racist... why am i still here :v


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

Storok said:


> i knew it... furries are cancer they are mean and racist... why am i still here :v



cos deep in the heart you still love them


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2016)

This thread makes me sad. :c


----------



## Storok (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> cos deep in the heart you still love them


i thaught because i am one but maybe... let's see


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 28, 2016)

This black guy named atreyu was a furry...he was also hella into drawing porn, had a thing for starfire from teen titans....he gave her a dick.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Nope
> 
> Anyway, sorry I might have taken it too far. I'm not a racist, but I like my own race more than others and I sometimes like to make it obvious just for the lulz



They always say that though don't they? "No I'm not a racist, but black people are liars" Isn't that  a type of denial? I mean if liking one race over the others doesn't qualify as racism then what the heck does?


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> They always say that though don't they? "No I'm not a racist, but black people are liars" Isn't that  a type of denial? I mean if liking one race over the others doesn't qualify as racism then what the heck does?



I don't want people to imagine me as some kind of a KKK member marching down the street with nazi flags waving over our heads while we shout hate speeches. My racism is very minor. For example I might approach white guys at the bar before I do approach blacks. Oh my god that's so racist! Isn't it?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't want people to imagine me as some kind of a KKK member marching down the street with nazi flags waving over our heads while we shout hate speeches. My racism is very minor. For example I might approach white guys at the bar before I do approach blacks. Oh my god that's so racist! Isn't it?


Well, saying that you aren't racist sure as hell doesn't justify what you were saying before with White Powa or how the Whites dominate the light spectrum. It's like saying you're a such piece of shit Kappa


----------



## Storok (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't want people to imagine me as some kind of a KKK member marching down the street with nazi flags waving over our heads while we shout hate speeches. My racism is very minor. For example I might approach white guys at the bar before I do approach blacks. Oh my god that's so racist! Isn't it?


Secretly @Somnium allways listenes to some nazi songs before he goes to bed...


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 28, 2016)

Great thread everybody.


----------



## Storok (May 28, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Great thread everybody.


it is so offtopic it cant get more offtopic but who cares....


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 28, 2016)

Why can't we just agree that all races are equally human-like and normal looking?


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

What the actual fuck happened here. 
Stop. Stop that.


----------



## Sunwar (May 28, 2016)

Wowza.
These type of responses to threads like these are why us black folk avoid them completely.
I mean, theres a lot of other reasons, but this is one of them.


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

Sunwar said:


> Wowza.
> These type of responses to threads like these are why us black folk avoid them completely.
> I mean, theres a lot of other reasons, but this is one of them.


I think it'd be weird to put anyone here in any category beyond man or woman behind computer screen. People are people.


----------



## Sunwar (May 28, 2016)

Wither said:


> I think it'd be weird to put anyone here in any category beyond man or woman behind computer screen. People are people.


i mean, i understand why someone would want to make buddies with other black people (If they are black. If they arent, i have No idea why this thread was made)
When i found out one of my good furry pals was black, i was happy about it! Like a venezualian finding another venezualian, or a japanese finding another japanese person in a nearly all-american community.
We can relate to each other a bit better because we share a culture and specific way of upbringing, and all that rot.


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

Sunwar said:


> i mean, i understand why someone would want to make buddies with other black people (If they are black. If they arent, i have No idea why this thread was made)
> When i found out one of my good furry pals was black, i was happy about it! Like a venezualian finding another venezualian, or a japanese finding another japanese person in a nearly all-american community.
> We can relate to each other a bit better because we share a culture and specific way of upbringing, and all that rot.


I do not know this feeling as a white American. Both white people and American people are horrid.


----------



## Storok (May 28, 2016)

Sunwar said:


> in a nearly all-american community


The german community is huge lol


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 28, 2016)

People just stop being so racist.


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> People just stop being so racist.



I'm just white


----------



## Kioskask (May 28, 2016)

Well... this thread has gone to sh*t.


----------



## Storok (May 28, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Well... this thread has gone to sh*t.


there is just one thing missing... to make it complete shit


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

Why are we blaming 'everyone' when it was pretty much just Somnium?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm just white, and whites are racists


Bob Dylan is NOT  racist!


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Why are we blaming 'everyone' when it was pretty much just Somnium?


Because both sides of the argument are laughable. 
People took his shit seriously. 

All this stands to be is a grade A example of why FaF is shit.


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I only don't like apes, kikes and chinks.
> 
> idk I guess it's because I have never been introduced to other races other than white Christians when I was a pup.




If you don't want to sound like you're a dick-head (and a racist), you would't use those terms. It's pretty simple.

It's funny, as well, that you claim this stems from coming from a place where everyone was a white Christian: I suppose this was also a place where everyone embraced and approved your love of submissive-sparkle-dog-gay-feral-butt-sex, and this kind of thing was normal, and what you were exposed to routinely as a child.

That you find it 'funny' to throw around such derisive terms serves only as a badge of insecurity and fear, and a desperate need of attention, bordering on the pathological. I don't wanna drag this out, but my suggestion is to seek out a competent therapist; I don't say this to be mean, but rather to be helpful.


----------



## Kioskask (May 28, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Why are we blaming 'everyone' when it was pretty much just Somnium?


I can imagine him laughing away at his keyboard...


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

Simo said:


> If you don't want to sound like you're a dick-head (and a racist), you would't use those terms. It's pretty simple.
> 
> It's funny, as well, that you claim this stems from coming from a place where everyone was a white Christian: I suppose this was also a place where everyone embraced and approved your love of submissive-sparkle-dog-gay-feral-butt-sex, and this kind of thing was normal, and what you were exposed to routinely as a child.
> 
> That you find it 'funny' to throw around such derisive terms serves only as a badge of stupidity, and a desperate need of attention, bordering on the pathological. I don't wanna drag this out, but my suggestion is to seek out a competent therapist; I don't say this to be mean, but rather to be helpful.



why so butthurt?


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> why so butthurt?



I'm not. I'm just amazed at what an asshole you are. There's a big difference.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

Wither said:


> Because both sides of the argument are laughable.
> People took his shit seriously.
> 
> All this stands to be is a grade A example of why FaF is shit.


Serious or not it wasn't funny. If you're gonna make statements like that, at least be entertaining, I say. Otherwise you're just shitposting.


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

Simo said:


> I'm not. I'm just amazed at what an asshole you are. There's a big difference.



how dramatic. Why can't you take a joke? I was just impersonating a stereotypical white man


----------



## Kioskask (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> how dramatic. Why can't you take a racist joke? I was just impersonating a stereotypical white man


I'm sorry to say, but you are losing everyone's respect right now...


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Serious or not it wasn't funny. If you're gonna make statements like that, at least be entertaining, I say. Otherwise you're just shitposting.


No, it wasn't funny. The amount of people who got so uppity about was way too large an amount for one person being a dick. You all threw legitimacy at a troll. None of you have thick skin. 

It's like everyone expects this place to be a fucking hug box and they lose their goddamn shit when it's not.


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

Wither said:


> You all threw legitimacy at a troll. None of you have thick skin.



But I don't have skin. I have fur, and a thick pelt. Which is black, and white...and at the same time


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

Simo said:


> But I don't have skin. I have fur, and a thick pelt. Which is black, and white...and at the same time


I'm pretty sure animals have skin under the fur.


----------



## Somnium (May 28, 2016)

Well I'm gonna give you guys some time to digest all this drama. ciou


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 28, 2016)

They exist

They definitely exist

Aww hell ye theyz exist


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

Wither said:


> No, it wasn't funny. The amount of people who got so uppity about was way too large an amount for one person being a dick. You all threw legitimacy at a troll. None of you have thick skin.
> 
> It's like everyone expects this place to be a fucking hug box and they lose their goddamn shit when it's not.


Well what do you expect? People see him acting like a racist asshole, they either take the bait and get offended or tell him to go fuck himself. That's not a hug-box at all. I don't get your desire to have some jaded, stoic, internet tough guy forum here. Nobody's told him anything out of line for someone they'd assume is racist, or at the very least an asshole making racist posts. You act like an asshole, people respond to you like you're an asshole, it's common sense. While a thick skin is important, you can't expect people to grow it for the kind of community you want, just like they can't expect you to change who you are so they can have the cushy community they want.

At the end of the day he acted like a racist prick and people called him out on it, and nature takes it's course.


----------



## darien (May 28, 2016)

... this thread is still going!? I expected it to be closed three pages ago. ;


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Well what do you expect? People see him acting like a racist asshole, they either take the bait and get offended or tell him to go fuck himself. That's not a hug-box at all. I don't get your desire to have some jaded, stoic, internet tough guy forum here. Nobody's told him anything out of line for someone they'd assume is racist, or at the very least an asshole making racist posts. You act like an asshole, people respond to you like you're an asshole, it's common sense. While a thick skin is important, you can't expect people to grow it for the kind of community you want, just like they can't expect you to change who you are so they can have the cushy community they want.
> 
> At the end of the day he acted like a racist prick and people called him out on it, and nature takes it's course.


I'm not trying to change anything. I'm pointing out what happened. I'm pointing out my utter disgust for what this forum is becoming. I do not expect anyone to care, I just want to say it.

This was once a place I loved. That place is now dead and I'm forced to accept that. It's not super easy.

Also, if you're really going to try and tell me this place isn't a hugbox, I'm going to laugh in your face.


darien said:


> ... this thread is still going!? I expected it to be closed three pages ago. ;


Hah. You'd require an actual fucking mod to be around for that to happen. They're a real rare sight.


----------



## Kioskask (May 28, 2016)

darien said:


> ... this thread is still going!? I expected it to be closed three pages ago. ;


A small war broke out.


----------



## Storok (May 28, 2016)

Wither said:


> This was once a place I loved. That place is now dead and I'm forced to accept that. It's not super easy.


It is just people overreacting at shit all the time  german furrys wouldve made a super funny hit-ler-parade out of this but here everybody is just complaining


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

Wither said:


> I'm not trying to change anything. I'm pointing out what happened. I'm pointing out my utter disgust for what this forum is becoming. I do not expect anyone to care, I just want to say it.
> 
> This was once a place I loved. That place is now dead and I'm forced to accept that. It's not super easy.
> 
> Also, if you're really going to try and tell me this place isn't a hugbox, I'm going to laugh in your face.



You take you take this forum way to seriously dude. Loosen up and get them bees outta yer panties. So what if it ain't as "thick skinned" as you want it to be? I'm sure there's other places online you can find other people just as jaded to not give you hugs :U


----------



## Wither (May 28, 2016)

Storok said:


> It is just people overreacting at shit all the time  german furrys wouldve made a super funny hit-ler-parade out of this but here everybody is just complaining


German humour is no laughing matter. 


Darklordbambi said:


> You take you take this forum way to seriously dude. Loosen up and get them bees outta yer panties. So what if it ain't as "thick skinned" as you want it to be? I'm sure there's other places online you can find other people just as jaded to not give you hugs :U


Excuse me for caring about something.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Well I'm gonna give you guys some time to digest all this drama. ciou



*blowing raspberries*


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

This thread needs Black Jesus


----------



## HTML (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Rythas (May 28, 2016)

Zabu the Sergal is a cool guy, he also does Youtube videos.


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 28, 2016)

People are taking this thread too serious. This whole PC business is getting outta hand in general . lighten up. Geeeeeeeez


----------



## Zipline (May 28, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Why can't we just agree that all races are equally human-like and normal looking?


No, Harlequin Ichthyosis babies are scary! D: They are real life lizard people!


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 28, 2016)

Black Jesus is a great show. Also that's not a lizard person. It's a severe birth defect.


----------



## Zipline (May 28, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Also that's not a lizard person. It's a severe birth defect.


Then why do they have scales and need to be misted every few hours to not dry out?  
Clearly they will run for office one day. XD


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 28, 2016)

T'is is scary


----------



## Sunwar (May 29, 2016)

Storok said:


> The german community is huge lol


O! i just used all-american as an example! 
Though I never knew there was a ton of german-furries. Huh, the more you know.


----------



## Distorted (May 29, 2016)

I'm black. It's fun. Especially when you get around a white person that's not use to other races. I've had the pleasure(?) of being a few people's first black friend. You hear all kinds of stuff cause they just have no clue, and then they either run with it or apologize profusely. 

I have a friend that I met who freaked out when she found out I was gay too. She called me her little black unicorn. I've been called all kinds of things so it didn't bother me much. It's more of how it's said that gets to me.


----------



## Yukkie (May 29, 2016)

Um. I'm mixed??? My mom is black, so. ' -';;;


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 2, 2016)

This thread spiraled out of control pretty quickly, but given the OP had pretty much no useful starting content that's not much of a surprise.

If anyone wants to create a thread that discusses how the furry culture is perceived in a particular ethnicity, sure, that's fine.  People posting off-topic commentary can be addressed then.  But since this thread started with just a YouTube clip and things simply spiraled from there, I'm going to close it up to hold off further spammage.


----------

